# Server-Beispiel



## rap (15. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine Art Webserver in Java schreiben. (Aber bis ich das hinbekomme, ist es wahrscheinlich noch ein langer Weg. )

Deshalb suche ich schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem einfachen Beispiel für einen Java-Server. Es gibt ja viele Beispiele, aber bei mir hat bis jetzt noch keins funktioniert... Beim Ausführen wurden bei jedem Beispiel Fehler angezeit... (Da ich mich  noch nicht so gut auskenne, konnte ich keinen Fehler beheben)

Nun möchte ich fragen, ob jemand ein primitieves Beispiel hat, das 100 %ig  auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Vielen Dank


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

Nix einfacher als das:

http://hemswell.lincoln.ac.uk/~slawson/napier/CO42022/2000-2001/labs/lab06.html

Mini-Webserver in einer einzigen Sourcecode-File (122 Zeilen Code)...
Das funktioniert garantiert (hab ich schon mehrfach verwendet).

- Alex


----------



## rap (16. Jul 2008)

Hey  Alex,

Danke. Aber leider will das bei mir nicht so richtig funktionieren:

Wenn ich den Webserver starte:


```
java TinyHttpd 8080
```

Dann kann ich zwar wunderbar Bilder aufrufen, die in dem Verzeichnis der .class-Datei liegen:


```
[url]http://localhost:8080/bildl.png[/url]
```

Aber mit HTML-Seiten wird das nichts. Wenn ich z. B. die Seite test.html (die 100 %ig in dem Verzeichnis liegt) aufrufe:


```
http://localhost:8080/test.html
```

Dann  Versucht der Browser die Seite zu laden, aber ohne Erfolg.

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es an meiner HTML-Datei liegt, weil sie lokal funktioniert, aber ich poste sie trotzdem mal:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
  <head>
    <title>Beschreibung der Seite</title>
  </head>
  <body>
    test
  </body>
</html>
```

Ich hoffe, irgendjemand kann sich vorstellen was da schief läuft...


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Wenn es mit Bildern geht, dann gehts auch mit HTML Seiten. 

Wie äußert sich denn "Dann Versucht der Browser die Seite zu laden, aber ohne Erfolg. " in der Console des Webservers?

- Alex


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2008)

In der Konsole erscheint:


```
Request: GET /test.html HTTP/1.1
File= test.html
```

Nach etwa 3 Minuten Stoppt der Browser den Ladeversuch.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Hmm, vielleicht beisst sich der Windows95 Workaround mit XP?

Versuch mal folgende Zeilen auszukommentieren:


```
try{
        Thread.sleep(100000);
      } catch ( InterruptedException e){}
```


----------



## rap (16. Jul 2008)

Hey du hast recht!  :toll:   :applaus: 

Ich benutze zwar linux. aber jetzt funktioniert es.

Wenn es nur in jedem Forum solche leute wie dich gäbe...


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Einfach mitdenken... Wenn der Stream 100000 Millisekunden lang nicht geschlossen wird, wartet sich der Browser zu tode .. ;-) 

- Alex


----------

